# The "browning" of America



## ElFilósofo

How to translate "browning" in this context:

“Make America White Again” is at the core of the whole Trump/Pence fascist program. They see the “browning” of America as an existential threat to the system of capitalism-imperialism—and they mean to carry out ethnic cleansing. The attack on immigrants is a linchpin and battering ram for imposing their whole fascist agenda.

Mis ideas:

el "oscurecimiento" de...
el "broncearse" de...
la posibilidad de que Estados Unidos se ponga más moreno...

Si quieres más contexto, la pieza completa que estoy traduciendo se encuentra aquí: 

Trump’s Nazi Assaults on Immigrants Aren’t a Repudiation of America’s History and Values—They’re a Concentration of Them! They Must Be STOPPED! This System Cannot Be Reformed, It Must Be Overthrown!


----------



## Rodal

La coloración (marrón) de América.


----------



## franzjekill

Hasta donde sé no hay un término equivalente en español, comprensible y popular, que haga referencia a la disminución del porcentaje de población de origen europeo, fruto de la inmigración.


----------



## ElFilósofo

franzjekill said:


> Hasta donde sé no hay un término equivalente en español, comprensible y popular, que haga referencia a la disminución del porcentaje de población de origen europeo, fruto de la inmigración.



Gracias. Entonces cómo traducirías tú la frase:  They see the “browning” of America as an existential threat


----------



## nowem

- el "bronceado (progresivo)" de América...
Tus otras opciones también se entenderian bien.

Poniéndolo entre comillas, para que se note el eufemismo, como en el original.


----------



## maidinbedlam

El oscurecimiento de la piel de América, podría ser.


----------



## Amapolas

¿Hablar de mestizaje o de "mestización" quedaría mu mayl?


----------



## franzjekill

Amapolas said:


> ¿Hablar de mestizaje o de "mestización"


Lo pensé antes de escribir mi comentario, pero lo deseché (no sé si en el acierto o en el error) porque me parece que mestizaje hace alusión al cruce de diferentes etnias (nacimientos). Aunque esto no se produjera en absoluto, como resultado de la inmigración, disminuye el porcentaje de gente que ellos consideran "deseable". Y eso es rechazado por muchas personas. Todo estos términos son muy "resbalosos" y relativos, por supuesto.


maidinbedlam said:


> El oscurecimiento de la piel de América, podría ser.


Me parece bien. En ese contexto, se entiende, creo.


----------



## Amapolas

franzjekill said:


> Lo pensé antes de escribir mi comentario, pero lo deseché (no sé si en el acierto o en el error) porque me parece que mestizaje hace alusión al cruce de diferentes etnias (nacimientos). Aunque esto no se produjera en absoluto, como resultado de la inmigración, disminuye el porcentaje de gente que ellos consideran "deseable". Y eso es rechazado por muchas personas. Todo estos términos son muy "resbalosos" y relativos, por supuesto.


Claro, Franz, tenés toda la razón.


----------



## Aviador

¿Por qué no crear un neologismo que un hispanohablante, aunque no lo haya oído ni leído jamás, podrá entender perfectamente?: _amorenamiento_.


----------



## nowem

Me gusta "amorenamiento" 
Yo solo llegué a "enmarronamiento" o "marronización", pero los descarté porque se podían entender muy mal.


----------



## franzjekill

Aviador said:


> _amorenamiento_.


Cuenta con mi voto. Perfectamente entendible y bien formada.


----------



## Amapolas

franzjekill said:


> Cuenta con mi voto. Perfectamente entendible y bien formada.


Sí, estoy de acuerdo. Y creo que transmite muy bien el concepto del original en inglés.


----------



## jilar

O usar una nueva palabra, como la propuesta "amorenamiento", por supuesto entrecomillada (al menos mientras no se asiente en el idioma)

O decirlo con otras palabras como por ejemplo:
Que América se ponga/vuelva morena lo ven como ...
Ven como una amenaza que América se vuelva/ponga morena...


----------



## ElFilósofo

Gracias por todas las ideas. Si bien no me preocupa inventar nuevas palabras, no pienso usar “amorenamiento” por una razón particular. Aquí en Estados Unidos, entre los inmigrantes hispanohablantes, la palabra “moreno” tiene varios usos distintos. Entre unos, en particular los dominicanos, no quiere decir gente de piel más oscura que la de los europeos sino que quiere decir específicamente los afroamericanos, a diferencia de los latinos (inclusive a diferencia de latinos negros). Se refiere exclusivamente a los afroamericanos. Por eso, nosotros que traducimos para el sitio web revcom.us y el periódico _Revolución_ evitamos usar la palabra “moreno” para evitar la confusión. Pero de todos modos, gracias por los aportes. Muy interesante hilo. Y si alguien quiere agregar otro comentario, I’m all ears.


----------



## catrina

Hola,
Lo de browning viene del color de piel de los latinoamericanos principalmente así es que podría quedar 'la hispanización" 

Aunque de hecho este término se refiere a la hispanización por parte de los españoles a los pueblos indígenas, me parece que ahora el término ha evolucionado a la presencia de hispanos en los EE.UU.

¿te sirve?


----------



## rajulbat

EEUU 'se oscurece': mueren más blancos que los que nacen | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es

*EEUU 'se oscurece': mueren más blancos que los que nacen. *La piel de Estados Unidos 'se oscurece'. Por primera vez desde que existen registros (y, casi con total seguridad, desde la Guerra de Secesión, que concluyó en 1865), en 2012 murieron más estadounidenses de raza blanca que los que nacieron. 
Brasil, menos desigual y más mestizo

los expertos afirman que hay menos gente que se mira en el espejo de Europa (hablan de "*desblanqueo*" de la sociedad brasileña) y más que asume la realidad mestiza brasileña.
La Crónica de Hoy

Todas estas cifras son las que ponen a temblar a los supremacistas blancos. Pero esta es, le pese a quien le pese, la realidad de EU: la de un país en rápido proceso de “*desblanqueamiento*”; un país que, ahora sí, hace honor a la etiqueta de melting pot, esa ensalada de razas que muchos analistas previeron hace años que iba a acabar pasando tarde o temprano...


----------



## Elcanario

Un par de apuntes.
Primero una pregunta. "Browning" en el texto, ¿hace referencia al mestizaje con la raza africana o con la nativo americana o, quizá incluso, es una referencia general a cualquier tipo de mezcla que desvirtúe la raza blanca?
Lo pregunto porque el adjetivo clásico de referencia que _me viene a la cabeza_ para el aludido mestizaje afroamericano, la piel, la raza, etc es _*moreno*_ mientras que el que hace referencia al mestizaje hispano-nativo americano, la piel, etc es _*cobrizo*_.
En cuyo caso y dependiendo de si "*browning*" es una referencia *general* o *específica* se debería buscar algo apropiado a cada caso.
Un saludo


----------



## rajulbat

Elcanario said:


> "Browning" en el texto, ¿hace referencia al mestizaje con la raza africana o con la nativo americana o, quizá incluso, es una referencia general a cualquier tipo de mezcla que desvirtúe la raza blanca?


Hace referencia a la disminución relativa de votantes "blancos" ("europeos" no hispanos nacidos en EEUU). Sus causas son múltiples. Primero está la inmigración. Segundo las diferencias raciales en las tasas de fecundidad (menos nacimientos "blancos" y más nacimientos hispanos y asiáticos). Tercero los nacimientos "birraciales" (entre blancos y negros, blancos y mexicanos, blancos y asiáticos, etc.)

En el fondo se refiere a que la mayoría histórica del país se está convirtiendo en minoría de manera que el Partido Republicano está perdiendo su "base," pues ésta se deshace.


----------



## iribela

rajulbat said:


> Hace referencia a la disminución relativa de votantes "blancos" ("europeos" no hispanos nacidos en EEUU). Sus causas son múltiples. Primero está la inmigración. Segundo las diferencias raciales en las tasas de fecundidad (menos nacimientos "blancos" y más nacimientos hispanos y asiáticos). Tercero los nacimientos "birraciales" (entre blancos y negros, blancos y mexicanos, blancos y asiáticos, etc.)
> 
> En el fondo se refiere a que la mayoría histórica del país se está convirtiendo en minoría de manera que el Partido Republicano está perdiendo su "base," pues ésta se deshace.


De acuerdo. El término no se refiere solamente a hispanos. Además, las estadísticas indican que hoy por hoy las tasas de natalidad contribuyen al _browning of America_ más que la inmigración.
Dejando de lado al GOP, en este contexto el término 'brown' tiene connotaciones no solo raciales sino políticas, estas últimas arraigadas en gran medida en el movimiento por los derechos civiles de EE. UU. En tiempos de marcada polarización -de blancos y negros- los _brown_, al principio mayormente hispanos, se manifestaron como tercer factor en la lucha.


----------



## jilar

ElFilósofo said:


> Gracias por todas las ideas. Si bien no me preocupa inventar nuevas palabras, no pienso usar “amorenamiento” por una razón particular. Aquí en Estados Unidos, entre los inmigrantes hispanohablantes, la palabra “moreno” tiene varios usos distintos. Entre unos, en particular los dominicanos, no quiere decir gente de piel más oscura que la de los europeos sino que quiere decir específicamente los afroamericanos, a diferencia de los latinos (inclusive a diferencia de latinos negros). Se refiere exclusivamente a los afroamericanos. Por eso, nosotros que traducimos para el sitio web revcom.us y el periódico _Revolución_ evitamos usar la palabra “moreno” para evitar la confusión. Pero de todos modos, gracias por los aportes. Muy interesante hilo. Y si alguien quiere agregar otro comentario, I’m all ears.


Yo creo que en EE. UU. tenéis un problema en cuanto a clasificación de razas (ya sea por color de piel, otros rasgos o incluso aspectos culturales -en donde el idioma se incluiría).
Y más problemas tendréis cada vez que alguien Acuña un nuevo concepto.

Lo que ahí explicas es normal. Hay muchos grupos raciales en esa nación, y cada uno se identifica en un grupo. Tú puedes catalogarte en uno, y otra persona catalogarte en otro diferente (hablo de personas de la calle, para realizar una catalogación precisa y rigurosa habría que hacerlo científicamente o siguiendo un método fiable). Por lo tanto, esas clasificaciones son subjetivas o relativas. Donde incluso influyen aspectos culturales como el idioma. Por ejemplo, apuesto que veis a alguien de raza blanca (sin más precisión), pero con rasgos más típicos del sur de Europa (piel algo más morena, comparada a la típica inglesa, por ejemplo, pelo negro o castaño, ojos castaños ... y si lo oís hablar español, italiano, griego o inglés lo clasificaréis en grupos raciales (respecto a la piel únicamente, ojo) diferentes. Cuando la realidad es más sencilla. Es de raza  blanca, más o menos moreno según su genotipo y el tipo de vida que lleve (más o menos exposición solar)-esto es, su fenotipo.

En fin, podrías resolver con el concepto ya bien establecido de mestizaje. Porque ese es, al fin y al cabo, el problema que ven esas personas de las que habla el artículo. En fin, un claro racismo.


----------



## rajulbat

jilar said:


> Por ejemplo, apuesto que veis a alguien de raza blanca (sin más precisión), pero con rasgos más típicos del sur de Europa (piel algo más morena, comparada a la típica inglesa, por ejemplo, pelo negro o castaño, ojos castaños ... y si lo oís hablar español, italiano, griego o inglés lo clasificaréis en grupos raciales (respecto a la piel únicamente, ojo) diferentes. Cuando la realidad es más sencilla. Es de raza  blanca, más o menos moreno según su genotipo y el tipo de vida que lleve (más o menos exposición solar)-esto es, su fenotipo.


De hecho, y extrañamente, a los descendientes de españoles, italianos, y griegos se les considera blancos por muy morena que sea su tez. Se trata más bien de una cuestión histórica y "cultural." Antiguamente se consideraba a las olas de inmigrantes italianos, irlandeses, y eslavos como extranjeros. Se les llamaba por nombres despectivos y se les menospreciaba por ser pobres y católicos. Después "se asimilaron," se relajó el requisito de ser protestante y se reemplazó por uno de ser cristiano de cualquier tipo, y ya se les considera blancos. Para ser blanco en estos días, aproximadamente, hay que ser descendiente de alguna nación europea históricamente cristiana, puro de cualquier traza de sangre amerindia, asiática, o negra, y hablar inglés como lengua materna. Por eso la esposa de Trump se le considera blanca aunque es eslovena, pero probablemente si fuera albanesa no calificaría. (Aunque, pensándolo bien, su inglés es pésimo, así que me contradigo.) De igual forma un turco no puede ser blanco aunque su piel sea clara y haya nacido en EE UU. Su apellido musulmán lo descalificaría.

Aciertas al decir que tenemos un problema con la clasificación de razas, pues en el pasado había que tener la raza correcta para acceder a servicios básicos. Por básicos quiero decir esenciales--como una vivienda decente y una educación preuniversitaria, y en alguna época hasta para tener el derecho de aprender a leer. Esto es dejando aparte la asquerosa cicatriz de la esclavitud cuyas huellas todavía se ven en todo su resplandor.

Básicamente, se denomina no-blanco al que da miedo a los blancos. Es un concepto bastante fluido y, aunque no hace falta decirlo, racista.


----------



## iribela

ElFilósofo said:


> Gracias por todas las ideas. Si bien no me preocupa inventar nuevas palabras, no pienso usar “amorenamiento” por una razón particular. Aquí en Estados Unidos, entre los inmigrantes hispanohablantes, la palabra “moreno” tiene varios usos distintos. Entre unos, en particular los dominicanos, no quiere decir gente de piel más oscura que la de los europeos sino que quiere decir específicamente los afroamericanos, a diferencia de los latinos (inclusive a diferencia de latinos negros). Se refiere exclusivamente a los afroamericanos. Por eso, nosotros que traducimos para el sitio web revcom.us y el periódico _Revolución_ evitamos usar la palabra “moreno” para evitar la confusión. Pero de todos modos, gracias por los aportes. Muy interesante hilo. Y si alguien quiere agregar otro comentario, I’m all ears.


De acuerdo con que 'moreno' = 'afrodescendiente' aquí. Volviendo a tu consulta, porque creo que ya ha quedado explicado a qué se refiere _browning_, no veo tan mal tu 'oscurecimiento'. Me explico, a pesar de que a alguien le podría dar la impresión momentánea de que se va a hablar de un tipo de oscurantismo (y tampoco estaría tan lejos...), creo que eso es poco probable, y  que en el contexto se entendería tu idea. Es que el término _browning_, más allá de la historia y de las connotaciones que tenga, habla de coloración, de matices, y a eso se refiere en primer lugar. Pienso que 'oscurecimiento' daría un idea precisa en tu traducción, sobre todo si pusieras entre paréntesis _browning_, o incluyeras una nota al margen. Da para pensar, pero no sé si un término inventado, sin referente real, convencería.


----------



## catrina

Qué interesante!

Cuando vivía en Boston, hace muchos años, se consideraba que los browns eran todos latinoamericanos desde México hasta antes del Cono Sur y cuando vivía en Chicago ya estaba la moda lo de hispanic

Pero si ya esto evolucionó a que brown es todo lo que no sea white (o white extendido de acuerdo a la explicación que nos dío rajulbal) quizá lo que queda mejor es la opción que da de 'desblanqueo'


----------



## martinica

"Desblanqueo o "desblanquización suena bien.


----------



## jilar

Visto lo visto, el "oscurecimiento" que ya habías propuesto, a mi modo de ver, sirve muy bien. Dado el contexto se entiende perfectamente.

Pues ese es el problema que tienen esos rostros pálidos que así piensan sobre el tono de cada piel.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Otra posibilidad es "el *coloreamiento* de Norteamérica" (hay dos mil y pico resultados de la palabra "coloreamiento" en Google).


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> Visto lo visto, el "oscurecimiento" que ya habías propuesto, a mi modo de ver, sirve muy bien. Dado el contexto se entiende perfectamente.



También a mí me parece la mejor solución. 



VIXXXTOR said:


> Otra posibilidad es "el *coloreamiento* de Norteamérica" (hay dos mil y pico resultados de la palabra "coloreamiento" en Google).



Serán los dos mil que entenderán esto, Vixxxtor. Yo personalmente pensaría en todo menos en el color de la piel si viera la frase.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Yo creo que entendería a qué se refiere, si se usa en un texto en el que se habla de minorías y se entrecomilla; pero será que soy raro


----------



## jilar

Coloreamiento es, en este momento, demasiado informal. Para dar esa idea* también sonaría decir coloreado.
Formalmente *la acción y el efecto de colorar es coloración.

En este contexto colorar ha pasado a colorear:
4. intr. Tirar a colorado.

Todo ello en base a la palabra color, aplicado al contexto que tenemos, es decir, el tono de pieles en humanos, así que podríamos decir que se trata de un determinado color, el marrón, pardo, castaño...llegando incluso a lo que asociamos a negro hablando de pieles.

Colorado, como el color del famoso río que tiene ese nombre. 
Al final el tono, más o menos oscuro, dependerá de la cantidad de melanina.

Hay pieles, blancas obviamente, que no tienen suficiente melanina y ello hace que, al exponerse al sol, se quemen. La coloración será roja, por quemadura solar y por rotura de capilares. Estas pieles nunca se ponen morenas (color Pardo o Marrón).
Como sería el caso extremo de los albinos.
Afortunadamente la mayoría de pieles consideradas de raza blanca tienen suficiente capacidad para adaptarse a la exposición solar, y así estarán más o menos morenas (oscuras, contrario a pálidas) según tal exposición.


----------



## jilar

Rajulbat, me olvidé comentar que me ha encantado tu explicación. Supongo que muestras el ejemplo turco por asociarse la raza blanca al concepto "caucásico".


----------



## rajulbat

jilar said:


> Rajulbat, me olvidé comentar que me ha encantado tu explicación.



Pues para eso estamos, amigo.


----------



## VIXXXTOR

Propongo también "morenización".


----------

